# Help Needed Please - Coil/Post Screws



## ddk1979 (6/6/18)

I have a kaymini mini v3 and the screw heads are worn so I replaced them with the spares that came with the tank.
Only problem is that the screw heads of the new ones are slightly bigger than those those originally fitted so they are causing a short.
In the pic below you can see that the screw heads are small so that they do not extend past the outer edge of the juice well wall (not sure of the correct name) shown with the red line in the pic.

So does anyone have any idea where I can try to get some of these screws in Cape Town ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/18)

A thread on Planet of the Vapes says that the screw you need is " M1.6 ( 1.6mm ) X 3mm A2 STAINLESS STEEL SLOTTED CHEESE HEAD MACHINE SCREWS "

I think it would be worth phoning Fastenright as they specialise in SS screws. Their contact details are :


Tel: 0027 (0)21 - 534 9095 - Fax: 0027 (0)21 - 534 5997 - E-mail: sales@fastenright.co.za

*Physical Address:*

27 Mail Street
Western Province Park 
Epping, Cape Town 
7460 

No guarantee that the screw is correct but the same size was quoted by someone on the Fasttech Forum. If they have similar screws perhaps you could take your deck to them. They may also have the same screw in star or allen key form if you prefer.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A thread on Planet of the Vapes says that the screw you need is " M1.6 ( 1.6mm ) X 3mm A2 STAINLESS STEEL SLOTTED CHEESE HEAD MACHINE SCREWS "
> 
> I think it would be worth phoning Fastenright as they specialise in SS screws. Their contact details are :
> 
> ...




Thanks a million @Puff the Magic Dragon
That's close to where I live so I will be able to make a turn.
Much appreciated.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

@ddk1979 , how could they make the replacement screws not the right size?
Thats such a pity and a big mistake.

Where did you get this tank from if I may ask?


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

Can you not file the screw head to size?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks a million @Puff the Magic Dragon
> That's close to where I live so I will be able to make a turn.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> .


Good luck. I hope they are able to help you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/18)

Silver said:


> @ddk1979 , how could they make the replacement screws not the right size?
> Thats such a pity and a big mistake.
> 
> Where did you get this tank from if I may ask?




@Silver , it's a kayfun clone that I got from one of the Chinese companies.
.


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/18)

Andre said:


> Can you not file the screw head to size?



@Andre
Oh, sigh ...... If Only I was a DIY person with all those tools. 
However, that's what neighbours are for .....   

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (5/8/18)

@ddk1979 try blue flame hardware in voortekker road.they got the biggest selection of screws,bolts and nuts I have seen for a hardware store.try the one in parow the one in goodwood isn't all that helpfull.and both are in voortrekker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/8/18)

ddk1979 said:


> I have a kaymini mini v3 and the screw heads are worn so I replaced them with the spares that came with the tank.
> Only problem is that the screw heads of the new ones are slightly bigger than those those originally fitted so they are causing a short.
> In the pic below you can see that the screw heads are small so that they do not extend past the outer edge of the juice well wall (not sure of the correct name) shown with the red line in the pic.
> 
> ...



had the same problem. If you have a drill, put the threaded end of the screw in the drill chuck and turn the head part against a file or sandpaper. That will make the head smaller. It's quick and easy and it works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/8/18)

@zadiac,thats what I would do to make it work, but then I wont have spares. so I would make it work first then go get some spares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/9/18)

@ddk1979 did you get sorted.I see the parow store is closed,wife said it burnt down some time ago


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/18)

@Resistance , I'm sorted - Fastenright has them.




Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I think it would be worth phoning *Fastenright* as they specialise in SS screws. Their contact details are :
> 
> *Tel: 0027 (0)21 - 534 9095 - Fax: 0027 (0)21 - 534 5997 - E-mail: sales@fastenright.co.za
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (8/9/18)

in the future also remember that there’s Boltfast, bolt and nut, bt trading and Wurth. all in ct. which i think should have its own thread under “misc part suppliers”

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/18)

What I don't understand is why all respectable vape shops don't keep a range of screws and o-rings. A decent selection of both would only cost a couple of hundred bucks. This is what service is all about. For all vapers to keep spares would be impractical. 

It would be nice to know that we could always get replacements from vape shops. They should also keep a selection of flat/star and allen key screws. Many vapers prefer one particular type, and would like to replace what they have, but have nowhere to get them. 

The same goes for peek centre pin insulators and BF screws.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## daniel craig (8/9/18)

I agree @Puff the Magic Dragon Vape Shops should at least stock these stuff. Some RDA's have such crappy O-rings and you go through the spares quickly. Without the O-rings you're left with a scrap piece of metal unless you have spares yourself. As for post screws, it's not difficult to strip these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------

